# Complication post LSCS - Not sure where to post!



## Fluffy10 (Jun 28, 2006)

New to Fertility Friends and not sure how to add details at the end of message but here goes.

Me 37 DH 38. 

Have 2 year old DD after 3 rounds of ICSI. Born by LSCS as footling breech.

Trying to start another round of ICSI to try for another miracle but have just been told that the scar across my uterus failed to heal properly. There is no muscle there at all and have been told that it would be too dangerous to go ahead with treatment. At the moment the doctors are considering whether surgery may be possible, otherwise it looks like surrogacy or staying where we are.

Has anyone had this problem post a LSCS? Not sure what I should do and the long IVF road just seems even longer now.

Would be grateful for any thoughts

Thank you
x

Just wanted to say that though I haven't written on FF before (mostly as not good at computers) I have found it extremely comforting knowing one isn't alone. Wishing everyone well on their journeys.


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Fluffy10, welcome to the most supportive place on earth!!

So sorry to hear your news, what an absolute nightmare for you. Sadly I dont know any answers because I didnt have a cs so am no help whatsoever, I just really wanted to welcome you here and to wish you all the very very very best for the future. Hope that things work out and that you get your dream to come true.

All the best honey, much love and hope, Tinx xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh Fluffy how awful for you.      

Really sorry that I can't help either but didn't want to read and run.  Sending you loads of    and lots of luck for whatever you decide to do.

S xxx


----------



## Fluffy10 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Tinx and Sapphire

This one came as a complete surprise to me to and so far haven't heard of anyone else with the problem.
Thanks for messages
Fluffyx


----------

